# offshore question



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

when would be a good time to take an offshore charter. 5 or 6 people. Marlin? Tuna? Any suggestions? Does anyone know of a good charter. Where would be the best place to get one? Rudee Inlt? OBX?

Thanks for the help


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

My one time offshore was for tuna and we did really well in the summer time. I believe it was July and it was from Ocean City.

Hope this helps,
Chump


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would definitely do a trip out of the obx. The fishing there is so much better offshore. An average day there is an amazing day most places.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Go from OBX*

Either go from Oregon Inlet or Teachs Lair in Hatteras. When you should go out depends on what you want to target. Yellowfin Tuna are there pretty much all year round. Marlin start to roll in around June or July for OI and later May for Hatteras. OI and Hatteras, the run out is 15 to 30 miles depending on season/fish/etc. The run out of Rudee is around 40 to 60 miles.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*wachepreague*

try a charter out of wachepreague...in early to mid-june...the bluefin fishing is amazing out there that time of year and we book a trip every year...the ride is only 18 miles and they fish a max of 26 miles out and slam em'...the Canyon Lady is the winner if you want to fish for MAAAHLIN...but thats a two dayer...cheaper boats will get you on the tuna, dolphin etc...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

If you can get in on a trip between now and the end of may out of Oregon Inlet, you would do quite well on tuna. Further south (hatteras inlet) would have more dolphin and wahoo mixed in. But, weekends are probably almost all booked up at this point. Weekdays you could slide in.

If you want marlin, early mid summer would be your best. 

Or, back to tuna, plan something for october or november outta Oregon or Hatteras inlet.

You can do it here from VB also. The run out is longer, but you'll catch fish.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks for the info. I've done charters before but only in the bay. It thought it might be cool to go offshore.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

go outta oregon inlet. the ride is alot shorter than up here in va, the fishing is wayyyyyyy better, more consistent, and the fleet is huge. the boys down there find the fish like nobodys business. I would reccomend going out of oregon inlet fishing center or pirates cove. Not only since the run out is shorter, youll spend less time getting there and more time fishing and they should be a lil bit cheaper than up here as well. ide rather take a 30 mile run out of OI than a 65 mile run waaay south outta rudee. call Oregon inlet fishing center or pirates cove and ask them what they can come up with for you. im sure you can find what your looking for. and most capitains offer a cash discount too. say 1600 credit, 1500 cash. etc


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Oregon Inlet - late October-November

I've been out about a dozen times during that time of year and it's been a great time. The tourists are gone, the weather's not bad and the fish are ready. Helluva fishing spot for a charter.

Our charters usually leave the dock about 5:30 and we start fishing about 7:30. Last year we hit em early and were back at the dock by 12.
Not that it happens like that all the time but it was a blast. Those guys really know how to fish.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Save your money and go out of Mooreshead City, NC in November - February for swords and Giant Bluefin tuna. Can give you a good boat that will put you on the meat..


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Offshore Charter*

For bills, Late may to mid june out of Hatteras,a
good Capt. there is Jim Bowman, been fishing with him for 15 yrs. and you get a full day, he is usually the first to leave and the last to come in.
Boat is Marlin Mania out of Teach`s Lair Marina,
if you call him tell him Capt.Skid
says hello. As for Oregon Inlet, they do better as
far as catching on a regular basis from mid june
through the summer to early fall, I hear that the
Trophy Hunter is the boat to charter! But for your best chance of a good catch, definately the Outer Banks is the olace to go!!

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS" :fishing:


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

OI had a great day on Saturday 5/5. Each boat had great catches of Tuna, Wahoo, and Dolphin. There was also a Blue Marlin and a Sailfish caught.


----------

